# Different types of perms?



## scorpio88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm studying Hairstyling/Cosmetology. For this semester, we have to do a perm project. I'm almost finished, but one of the questions asks for info on 8 different types of perms. A few of them I know and can do, but there are some I'm not sure of and cannot find info online.

I also need 1 photo of each. If anyone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it, thank-you.

I need info and/or a photo on the following:

-Support Perms (no idea what these are and google doesn't show any results)

- End Perms (same as above)

-Partial Perm (just a photo is needed)

Also, what type of rod would be used for support and end perms?

Thanks to anyone the helps me!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 14, 2008)

i allready sold my old cosmotology book so i cant look them up, but a partial perm is exactly like a regular perm (aka you can use any method of rolling the curls as in piggy backing ect.) it is just you are only perming a specific area of the head. this is done to accentuate the lines of a style typicly.

the only example i really can think of is the 80's hair style that was just the bang's were permed to give them volume and the rest was left straight.


----------



## nibjet (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.internationalcosmetologya...1166732274.pdf

there are some types of perms in that orange box at the bottom that you could substitute in case you don't find a pic for support perm.

I wish I still had some of my class sheets from when I worked at JCP salon, we had a whole class on a partial perm where you pulled the hair through the cap, rolled it, and permed it. Ugliest perm EVER!

found a pic for and end perm! Meet the 1970's Halo perm!


----------



## scorpio88 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank-you both! Awesome photo, and info.


----------

